# PICTURE REQUEST: MK4 Black with Black Aristos



## Mfoehrkolb (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a 00 gti, and a buddy is giving me his aristos. I want to paint them black, but i wanna get some pictures to see how it looks. black on black on black!


----------



## Mfoehrkolb (Jul 28, 2008)

bump, got the aristos on today! need some pics now of them on black on black!


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Best I could find is an MKIV R32 black with black Aristos








Heres a black Jetta with silver Aristos...


----------

